# Plz Urgent Graphics Card Help



## Jackell (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello Guyz

My PC config :- 

RAM :- Corsair XMS3 DDR3 4 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMX4GX3M1A1600C9)
Processor :-   AMD 3.3 GHz AM3+ FX6100 Processor
Motherboard :-   ASUS M5A88-M Motherboard 
Psu  Seasonic :-  S12II-620 620 Watts PSU
Cabinet :- Cooler Master Elite 310 Cabinet (Red)
Internal Hard Drive :- WD Caviar Green 2 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive (WD20EARX)

Plz suggest best graphics card from below as per my above pc config :- 

MSI AMD/ATI R6670 MD1GD5 1 GB DDR5 
HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6670 1 GB GDDR5
Forsa NVIDIA GeForce GT 440 4 GB DDR3

Or any other till 8k

Please advise which will be best with new games like Max Payne 3, Assassins Creed Revelation and others.

Thanks


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 19, 2012)

What resolution will you be using?
Get the 6790 if you budget is strictly under 8k. If you can spend a few bucks more get the 7770 or the 6850.


----------



## dibya_kol (Jun 19, 2012)

get 6770/7770/6850 .. Pick anyone which suites in ur budget.


----------



## topgear (Jun 20, 2012)

@ OP - go with _saikiasunny's_ suggestion :
MSI R6790-2PM2D1GD5

The price has hiked Rs. 180 more but still it's under 8k - so act quickly


----------



## Jackell (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi,

Which one from below one ?

Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6850 2 GB GDDR5

or

Asus AMD/ATI HD 7770 Direct CU 1 GB GDDR5


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 20, 2012)

For the price of HD 6850 2GB DDR5 you can get GTX-560, which is a better choice. 
Get this: MSI NVIDIA N560GTX M2D1GD5 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 20, 2012)

get the 6850 but not the sapphire one. get a msi 6850. or if you have increased your budget to get the 2 GB 6850 get the gtx560 as suggested by saswat23.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 21, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> For the price of HD 6850 2GB DDR5 you can get GTX-560, which is a better choice.
> Get this: MSI NVIDIA N560GTX M2D1GD5 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com



Nice find mate!! Talking about pricing of gtx560 it is a great choice.


----------



## Jackell (Jun 21, 2012)

One more but last to add my extended budget 

Zotac NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 2 GB DDR5 
Zotac NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 2 GB DDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com

Let me know if I can go for it


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 21, 2012)

Better save a few bucks and go for the 1 gb version. The extra 1gb memory won't benefit you.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 21, 2012)

Will benefit only on high -res gaming with all AA, AF , MSAA etc etc turned on to its fullest and if you're using dual monitor setup for gaming.

else, save some bucks and get gtx 560 1gb. or, if you're ok with used cards, you can take a look at this deal : For Sale : Graphic Card Sapphire HD 6950 1GB - Page 3

Looks good to me.


----------



## Jackell (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks mate,

But are they trustworthy to buy?

Coz if I paid money and he didn't ship.. what to do?? (Just my thought)


----------



## theserpent (Jun 21, 2012)

There all trusted sellers many users in TDF have bought from them


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 21, 2012)

I have dealt 4 times on that forum, you can speak with the seller, keep his personal details till you receive the card. But yes, you've to trust the seller , though i can't say about the same person who has put up the sale thread.

Best of luck.


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2012)

Jackell said:


> One more but last to add my extended budget
> 
> Zotac NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 2 GB DDR5
> Zotac NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 2 GB DDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com
> ...



you better get this 

Forsa NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti 1 GB DDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com


----------



## Jackell (Jun 23, 2012)

Pardon my language.

After so much mindf$$k finally bought Zotac NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 1 GB DDR5 Graphics Card	@11k

Thanks guyz and please let me know about it also as was not able to find much info about it 

also will post my rig pics once get my cabinet (received cabinet was broken & in next 3-4 days will get it and assemble it  )


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 23, 2012)

Okay, that's good. Enjoy


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 24, 2012)

Congrats and enjoy 
You won't regret your purchase


----------



## topgear (Jun 24, 2012)

Jackell said:


> Pardon my language.
> 
> After so much mindf$$k finally bought Zotac NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 1 GB DDR5 Graphics Card	@11k
> 
> ...



Congrats - just post the exact model name/no. of your card to know more details about it 

BTW, where from you purchased it ?


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 24, 2012)

Jackell said:


> Pardon my language.
> 
> After so much mindf$$k finally bought Zotac NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 1 GB DDR5 Graphics Card	@11k
> 
> ...



Well you could have gone for the MSI one selling for 10.3k.
Anyways congrats.


----------



## Jackell (Jun 24, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Well you could have gone for the MSI one selling for 10.3k.
> Anyways congrats.



As per below comparison :-

Zotac NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 1 GB DDR5 Graphics Card vs MSI NVIDIA N560GTX M2D1GD5 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card: Compare Graphics Cards: Flipkart.com

Thought Zotac has nice features than MSI for more 800rs so bought it 

Thanks to all TDF members for guiding me and investing my money in correct product 

@topgear purchased this from flipkart


----------



## SRA (Jun 24, 2012)

Jackell said:


> As per below comparison :-
> 
> Zotac NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 1 GB DDR5 Graphics Card vs MSI NVIDIA N560GTX M2D1GD5 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card: Compare Graphics Cards: Flipkart.com
> 
> ...



Congrats on your new purchase !! 

By the way What feature u saw extra in Zotac ?? I couldnt find any in the comparison


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 24, 2012)

Just a 10mhz more for almost a 600 . That too for a reference cooler.


----------



## Jackell (Jun 24, 2012)

SRA said:


> Congrats on your new purchase !!
> 
> By the way What feature u saw extra in Zotac ?? I couldnt find any in the comparison



3d support, its 820mhz,nvidia unified & hdtv support......Warranty 3 Years from supplier with additional 2 Years after registering with Zotac.


----------



## topgear (Jun 25, 2012)

5 years warranty is alone worth paying that extra 600 bucks - peace of mind 



Jackell said:


> As per below comparison :-
> 
> Zotac NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 1 GB DDR5 Graphics Card vs MSI NVIDIA N560GTX M2D1GD5 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card: Compare Graphics Cards: Flipkart.com
> 
> ...



thanks for the info.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 25, 2012)

topgear said:


> 5 years warranty is alone worth paying that extra 600 bucks - peace of mind



Do you really think anyone will going to use one card for 5 years??


----------



## topgear (Jun 26, 2012)

^^ I've seen many doing that  and that may be the reason why on US some manufacturers offers more than 3 years warranty and many manufacturers / sellers offers extended warranty. Q6600 released on Q1 2K7 but many are still using it and it's good enough for games even now - same can be told about gfx card like 9800GT which was released around 4 years ago.

@ *Jackell* - can you post the idle and load temp of your gpu or else a review would be great on review section of the forum.


----------



## Jackell (Jun 26, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ I've seen many doing that  and that may be the reason why on US some manufacturers offers more than 3 years warranty and many manufacturers / sellers offers extended warranty. Q6600 released on Q1 2K7 but many are still using it and it's good enough for games even now - same can be told about gfx card like 9800GT which was released around 4 years ago.
> 
> @ *Jackell* - can you post the idle and load temp of your gpu or else a review would be great on review section of the forum.



Sure, Once I receive cabinet and GPU will post it


----------



## topgear (Jun 27, 2012)

^^ Ok but I thought you received it al-ready


----------



## Jackell (Jun 30, 2012)

Need one more help..

For Cooler Master Elite 310 Cabinet (Red) on the Flap there are 2 place where I can attach to cooler fans.

Please let me know which one is better for intake and exhaust to keep cool environment for CPU and GPU.

Not needed expensive one but the Good One


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 30, 2012)

Mind it . CM Elite 310 Red I Have and it support graphics card of length only 8.7 inches .


----------



## Jackell (Jun 30, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Mind it . CM Elite 310 Red I Have and it support graphics card of length only 8.7 inches .



I am not getting what you are trying to say..


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 30, 2012)

I have CM Elite 310 Red Colour . I have read the manual and it says that it can support Graphic Card Upto 8.7" Inches ONLY ONLY !!!


----------



## Jackell (Jun 30, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> I have CM Elite 310 Red Colour . I have read the manual and it says that it can support Graphic Card Upto 8.7" Inches ONLY ONLY !!!



You mean to say that my GPU is big in size???


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 30, 2012)

I mean to say that check the size and buy.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 30, 2012)

Jackell said:


> You mean to say that my GPU is big in size???



No, Dude you Only Graphics under 8.7 inches will only fit in your case/cabinet


----------



## topgear (Jul 1, 2012)

Jackell said:


> Need one more help..
> 
> For Cooler Master Elite 310 Cabinet (Red) on the Flap there are 2 place where I can attach to cooler fans.
> 
> ...



if you are referring to the side panel - you can install one 120mm fan at bottom part and one 80mm fan on the upper side.


----------



## Jackell (Jul 3, 2012)

@ 101gamzer I don't know my GPU size as I haven't received it.. (Zotac GTX 560 1GB)

@ topgear Thank you so much for confirmation with exact size 

btw This is my 1st post from my new RIG 

Will soon post pics 

Installed new Zotac GTX 560 but after reboot getting following error :- \

ati catalyst control center cannot be started because the currently active gpu is not supported

Can any one help me about this?


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2012)

^^ Uninstall the ATI/AMD display driver from control panel -reboot - download and run driversweeper and select AMD/ATI display driver - let the app scan and clean - reboot and you are done


----------



## Jackell (Jul 3, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ Uninstall the ATI/AMD display driver from control panel -reboot - download and run driversweeper and select AMD/ATI display driver - let the app scan and clean - reboot and you are done



Thanks again for the help  removed and working fine now 

My PC rating  

*img600.imageshack.us/img600/3566/ratingi.png


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 3, 2012)

Good Buddy . Just buy one SSD and you are above 7 !!! 
Also , Thanks For Clearing My Doubt for GTX 560 that it wil fit in cm 310 .


----------



## Jackell (Jul 4, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Good Buddy . Just buy one SSD and you are above 7 !!!
> Also , Thanks For Clearing My Doubt for GTX 560 that it wil fit in cm 310 .



Thanks mate 

will buy ssd when it will get cheap  too much costly...



topgear said:


> @ *Jackell* - can you post the idle and load temp of your gpu or else a review would be great on review section of the forum.



Which application need to use for it?

Which application can monitor my CPU and GPU temp from my desktop?

Which application will be good for benchmarking? (Without damaging my card  )


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2012)

use hwinfo fr cpu, gpu temp and volt monitoring.

for benchmark use 3DMark 11, DiRt 3, Metro 2033, Crysis 2, Unigine Heaven, AvP 2010 etc.


----------



## Jackell (Jul 4, 2012)

topgear said:


> use hwinfo fr cpu, gpu temp and volt monitoring.
> 
> for benchmark use 3DMark 11, DiRt 3, Metro 2033, Crysis 2, Unigine Heaven, AvP 2010 etc.



Thanks mate.

Please check following is normal temp for GPU?

*img825.imageshack.us/img825/1919/tempni.png

I even not started playing game..

Registered My Zotac GPU for more 3 yrs warranty (Free) Total = 5 yrs


----------



## topgear (Jul 5, 2012)

^^ if it's idle gpu temp then it's a bit on the higher side - post the load gpu temp.


----------



## Jackell (Jul 5, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ if it's idle gpu temp then it's a bit on the higher side - post the load gpu temp.




While playing game it reach to 70c or 72c

*img163.imageshack.us/img163/3276/hightemp.png


----------



## SRA (Jul 5, 2012)

while idle my Zotak 560 ti , shows temp around 39 deg C and while playing games it goes around 62 deg C , I have 3 fans in my cabinet all are Cooler Master 120mm .


----------



## topgear (Jul 6, 2012)

@ Jackell - 70-72c is within safe zone - if you want lower temps try increasing your fan speed manually - your gpu fan speed under load is currently only 53% acc to the pic - so there's lots of room left to bring down the gpu temp more and even for OCing too.


----------



## Jackell (Jul 6, 2012)

topgear said:


> @ Jackell - 70-72c is within safe zone - if you want lower temps try increasing your fan speed manually - your gpu fan speed under load is currently only 53% acc to the pic - so there's lots of room left to bring down the gpu temp more and even for OCing too.




Thanks top

But how to do this? (Increase fan speed and overclock)


----------



## topgear (Jul 7, 2012)

use this :
*event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/
or this 
EVGA | Software | EVGA Precision


----------



## Jackell (Jul 7, 2012)

topgear said:


> use this :
> *event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/
> or this
> EVGA | Software | EVGA Precision



Is it safe to use?

And what settings you recommend to overclock and fan speed?

Dont want to any risk..


----------



## saikiasunny (Jul 7, 2012)

It is safe, that is you overclock it in a limit with right settings . Go step by step, with small memory, shader, clock speed increments. Follow some gpu oc guides and always keep monitoring your temps.


----------



## topgear (Jul 8, 2012)

another tip is - don't play with volt settings if you are not comfortable and you will be on safer side always - don't even think about running furmark even for once.


----------



## Jackell (Jul 8, 2012)

topgear said:


> another tip is - don't play with volt settings if you are not comfortable and you will be on safer side always - don't even think about running furmark even for once.



Ok 

Yes I read 2 threads about furmark testing and GPU was dead 

I will not think to download also 

And I have bought 2 fans as you said 120MM and 80MM for side panel but those both need to be exhaust or intake or exhaust and intake to keep GPU normal..

Coz 2day while playing Batman AC GPU temp reached to 77c at one time. (I have increased Fan speed using afterburner and ideal temp for GPU is 45c now  )


----------



## saikiasunny (Jul 8, 2012)

Keep both as intake.


----------



## Jackell (Jul 10, 2012)

topgear said:


> if you are referring to the side panel - you can install one 120mm fan at bottom part and one 80mm fan on the upper side.



Dude received both fans but one issue upper fan was 90mm   but attached it in other holes 

But I dont understand which side is for intake and for exhaust ..?


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2012)

there are arrow markings on the fan ( look very carefully ) to indicate the air flow direction and for CM fans the silver color hologram type label side is usually for intake ie if you place the fan as side intake make sure you can see the silver colored label from outside and the half white and half black label side is for exhaust.


----------

